# re. model 990 problems



## woodspinner (Dec 5, 2009)

Got the gun back from Taurus Tues. but only got out to range today.
Shot over a 100 rounds never had any problems till after about 80 rounds then the spent casings started sticking again, I hope a good cleaning will will solve that.
Overall I'm happy with the repair and customer service, the trigger has a smooth pull with no gritty feel and no misfires.
I was worried because of every thing I had heard about customer service and repairs.


----------

